# APOQUEL--My New favorite Relief Remedy for my baby...



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie has been suffering bad and has scratched most of her skin of her stomach, base of her tale, and under both armpits and several other places. Excessive itching and nothing I do was relieving it. Feared she still had a bacterial infection from a couple of weeks ago, but vet said she didn't look like she had a bacterial infection, so I didn't bother to have her tested. I was planning on asking about this Apoquel because I remember several on here talking about it and been hearing more and more about it. Didn't get a chance to ask when they actually suggested it. I asked what the side effects were and was happy to find out that it was diarrhea and vomiting and out of every animal they prescribed it to, not one has reported a negative reaction. Instructions said she would start seeing relief in 4 hours. I popped a pill in her mouth as soon as they handed me the bottle and by the time I paid and got in the car, she was sound asleep. I had to check her breathing. We had been up all night the night before because of her misery. 
Would love to hear how Apoquel is working for others whether it be all good or any negativity that you may have experienced with it. The vet told me that this drug was designed for Dermatology and found that it worked well with dogs. It's only the second day for Midgie taking the pill, but it's the only thing that has made a significant difference. It won't completely eliminate all the itching, but most of it is a big improvement for both of us. These allergies are always the worst with the change of seasons and here in TN we are blessed to have all 4 seasons. Lol I'm just sooooo pleased with this little pill and wanted to let you know, so if your chi is suffering, this may be an option worth looking into.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, i'm so glad you decided to try Apoquel for Midgie and that your seeing good results ! 
I've had Tootsie on it for a long time now. I kinda lose track of time, so, i'm not exactly sure how long she's been on it , but, its been well over a year. I think about a year and a half. she is no longer a miserable dog like she used to be. she still does itch sometimes a little , but, not that bad at all. 
last time I went to the Vet, he asked me how she was doing and I told him I was pleased and he said a lot of dog are needing more than what was originally recommended . I remember when they first started Tootsie on it, she got double the dose for ... I think it was a week or maybe 10 days or 2 weeks ( I forget exactly ) . then they cut her to half the dose. he said they are finding that some dogs need more , but I think its best to keep them on as low a dose as possible , so I don't want her on any more. i'd rather just see her itch alittle sometimes. its not that bad. 
The Apoquel has helped Tootsie so much. I do recommend it but ONLY after trying all other things first. try elimination diet, try coconut oil, try whatever else , like antihistamine. I don't recommend steroids. they put your dog on it and the itching stops , and as soon as they go off it, the itching starts again. 
I know you've tried everything for Midgie . even more than I have tried for Tootsie cause I never did try the allergie testing and shots and all, but just didn't have a good feeling about that .... i'm so happy to hear that she is doing well on Apoquel. I hope she will continue to do well on it like Tootsie has

I also want to add that once a year when I get the heartworm tests done, I also have a full complete blood panel done and so far everything for Tootsie , and all my girls, has been normal. I think its a good idea to do this . a lot can show up that your not aware of and its good to know if any of the levels are not within normal range so you can hopefully do something to improve them.

it can be alittle on the expensive side to have these bloodtests done but to me , I think its money well spent


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Elaine for the reply. They usually start a dog out on 2 doses for fourteen days (trial period) then go down to 1 dose a day. Although she wants Midgie to take all doses for the 14 days, when she goes down to the 1 dose, she doesn't have to take it every day if she doesn't need it. Vet said I can give as needed. I really like that. Why do you say you don't want her to take Apaquel and to try all other options first. What's your fear with the Apoquel? I've read the brochure and asked question and can't find any concerns other than it's a fairly new drug and I don't think long term affects have been noticed yet. I just had bloodwork done on Midgie 3 weeks ago and it looked great. 
I'm so glad you didn't put Tootsie through the allergy testing and all the stuff I've put Midgie through. It was all flat-out torture with no good results. Only made things worse. I do agree that if I can get her back to a managable state with the allergies, I will lay off the Apaquel until she needs it. I can't believe the difference in her attitude. She wants to play and she's smiling at me now. Definitely feels better.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I just don't think its best for everyone that has any little itchy problem with there dogs to get them on Apoquel. first, they should try things like elimination diet, special shampoo, coconut oil, anti histamine, ect, ect ... 
this really could help some and I think that would be best. 

not everyone will spend the money to get full panel blood tests yearly. I think they should , but I don't see them doing it , and if they find something abnormal on the bloodtest such as abnormal liver function , I don't think they would want to put there dogs on apoquel . 

Tootsies allergies are severe. from what I've read of how you have described Midgie over the years, hers are severe too. but, a lot of dogs allegies are not severe . I just don't want to recommend that everyone who's dogs are alittle itchy , get them on apoquel. first, try other things ... 

unfortunately, Tootsie has year round allegies. she needs to be on Apoquel every day... I just don't want to up her dose any , i'd prefer to see her only itch alittle , then up her dose


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yep, totally agree not to give any dog meds just to get and I'm not saying for everyone to rush out and get their dog on Apaquel. My experience with this forum is there are many chis suffering and change in diet and other methods are just not working. It's just a suggestion as I mentioned for those to check into. After Midgie's 14 day trial is over, I don't plan on keeping her on the pill constantly. Only when the itching gets to the point where she's out of breath and up all night. I'm all about natural remedies, and at certain times they do help, but when the change of seasons occur, it's total chaos and as Midgie gets older, it can lead to other health issues. This pill does not have to be given on a daily basis after the 14 day trial, as you know, just as needed and I really love that. I can't afford blood panels every year or even nail clippings ($20) a pop, so I do as much as I can for her myself. Antihistamine doesn't work and Benedryl was doing very little. Apaquel works on a different part of the immune system which seems to have hit on the head. I don't know if you can buy this just anywhere. I believe you have to get it at a vet and as with any medication that a vet recommends, only you know your pooch and should weigh the risk to the benefits. I always refused steroids cause they're just a temporary fix and have big health risk, but vets are always quick to stick an itchy dog. I really appreciate your input and agree with you about trying different things to see what works.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Really glad to hear you have found a solution for Midgie's issues, great news.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

WEll, APOQUEL is a BUST!!! Back to the incessant itching and chewing, up all night! Found some very negative posts on APOQUEL with the same results and many worse. I'm just glad that she hasn't been on it that long. Back to the old faithful Benedryl and vet visit, hopefully today. Really don't know why I'm taking her when I know there's nothing that can be done. I'm so frustrated and broken-hearted when she scratching her head and eyes and whimpering and all I know to do is wipe her face and eyes with a clean warm rag or smother her in coconut oil to cool the bright red skin. Something is very wrong with all these animals going through this and I know it's gotta be more than allergies. I just don't understand why all these test that are being done at vet offices cannot pinpoint what's askew. UGH!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> WEll, APOQUEL is a BUST!!! Back to the incessant itching and chewing, up all night! Found some very negative posts on APOQUEL with the same results and many worse. I'm just glad that she hasn't been on it that long. Back to the old faithful Benedryl and vet visit, hopefully today. Really don't know why I'm taking her when I know there's nothing that can be done. I'm so frustrated and broken-hearted when she scratching her head and eyes and whimpering and all I know to do is wipe her face and eyes with a clean warm rag or smother her in coconut oil to cool the bright red skin. Something is very wrong with all these animals going through this and I know it's gotta be more than allergies. I just don't understand why all these test that are being done at vet offices cannot pinpoint what's askew. UGH!!


So Sorry! Hugs!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Have you tried an elimination diet? Cut out one thing for a week at a time and see what happens. I would start with wheat. It's in virtually everything. Check labels for wheat, malt, etc. Wheat is very well known to cause dermatitis and itching. And it is so sneaky how it's in just about every ingredient list nowadays from pet food, to sauces, to shampoos, soaps, drinks etc. 

There is a pretty extensive list here:
Wheat Allergy | How to Read a Label to Avoid Wheat


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Update: Apoquel!!*

With allergy season here, I just wanted to update everyone on Midgie's progress. With nothing short of Wonderful, I am totally pleased with Apoquel and highly recommend it. Although it doesn't prevent all symptoms 100%, she is a totally different, happy baby. It's been about 2 years taking 1/2 a pill a day. She still rubs her eyes here and there and scratching is at a minimum. As some of the old members know the struggle I've had over the years that's brought me to tears and all the things that I've tried putting Midgie through so much agony and pain trying to find relief; all I can say is that I wish I would have come across this so much sooner. She's not up all night scratching any more. Life has been very busy and I have missed being on here reading posts. It's a wonderful feeling now when I don't have to take her to the vet every other week for allergies. This little pill has saved me so much money and all though my vet is pretty far, I have them mail me Midgie's refills.


----------

